
Show HN: Cluck – chrome extension that helps you avoid scams on Craigslist - ameeple
http://www.cluckcluck.co
======
ameeple
Hi HN,

I talked to a lot of summer interns last year who said they each ran into
dozens of scammers while trying to find temp housing on Craigslist. The
premise is pretty simple, you can claim listing as your own and leave reviews
on listings. Looking for any feedback you might have.

